# Air Pirates: Episode 1: The Revenge of The Air Pirates:FULL!



## WarlockLord (Aug 3, 2007)

_The guards on the dock prodded your backs with swords.  "Move along, pirate scum.  You will be executed at dawn tomorrow, fools, for your crimes against the peaceful people of Khorvaire.  You are lucky King Kaius did not elect to use the torture devices on your pitiful hides."
       You stole one last look at your airship before you were thrown into a dank dungeon._

I'm recruiting for a new game, as my old game appears to have died.  Here are the character creation criteria:
84 point buy, as follows: ability scores are bought on a 1 for 1 basis.  No score (before racial/level based adjustments) may be bought above 18.

5th level PCs (10,500 XP, 8,750 gp)

Books allowed: Core, Complete Arcane, Adventurer, Mage, Divine, Warrior, Psionic, XPH, Tome of Magic, Tome of Battle, Libris Mortis, Heroes of Horror, Player's Handbook II, Eberron Campaign Setting.

Feel free to optimize your characters, so long as there are no infinite loops/ Pun-Pun levels, etc.  I reserve the right to declare a character "too broken," however, I will not use this unless it is EXTREMELY broken.

A team necromancer is not required, but is recommended for coolness.

Archivists may buy whatever spells they like from said books, as long as they appear on a divine list, and the archivist is willing to pay for a scroll plus 100 gp per page.  This includes domain spells.

There will be some undead, probably constructs too, so PLEASE make sure you can fight said enemies.  I don't need another party full of mind controllers who can't fight undead.

Profession: (airship sailor) is a must, and I'd like a renegade helmsperson of House Lyrandar to fly the thing.  

Anyone interested?

EDIT: the Spell Compendium is also on the list of approved books.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2007)

Evil, evil, evil. I have so many games in play right now, but this is one of the concepts I've been dying to do forever....

A few questions, however. Are our characters starting after this "capture" noted below or what? I.e., how our we starting together?

Also, you only list the ECS as a source. No other Eberron books?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 3, 2007)

Interested, yes. Out of curiosity, might you allow Races of the Dragon? A dragonwrought kobold pirate might be fun.

Otherwise, I'm consider playing some type of mindblade wielding character.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 3, 2007)

Fraid no other Ebberon books, as I don't have them.  I will consider new stuff on a case by case basis.

The characters all used to be air pirates together.  Then they got caught.  This is when we start.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> The characters all used to be air pirates together.  Then they got caught.  This is when we start.



The reason I ask is that there are significantly more Lyrandar options than in just the ECS.

Let me look at what I can think up.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd be very much interested. A gnome ninja would be an interesting option as groups infiltrator/assassin/spy. Probably being a member of some Zilargos' spy guild.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

*raises hand meekly*

Being that I was in said other game, I was hoping (with the understanding that I wouldn't be doing another Beguiler ) you might consider me for this one. It would not be hyperbole for me to say I have wanted to play a sky pirates game for a -long- time now...before Eberron even came out!

On the flip side, if you don't feel comfortable with me, I'm not out to make things difficult. Say the word, and I shall seek elsewhere.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 3, 2007)

I simply cannot say no to Eberron.  Highly interested in a necromancer/master specialist.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd love to throw my hat in the ring here.  I've been wanting to try a warblade.  Wow, too many ideas popping through my head.  I think I've edited this post six times.    
But, now that I've seen the Tome of Battle on the available book list, the warblade definitely where I see myself going.  I can see some fun pirate-like uses for some of their maneuvers.

**EDIT-- so, looking over Tome of Battle, I'm picturing a human (or half-elven if our helmsman is up for a connected backstory) warblade focusing on Iron Heart and Tiger Claw maneuvers.  Lots of jumping around and slashing  .  He would probably dual-wield kukri, although I have to crunch some numbers before I decide on that bit for sure.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm going to bow out early to give other folks a chance 'cuz, as I said, I'm prolly in a few to many games as it is.


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, I would like to throw my hat in as a Changeling Bard.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2007)

I would love to play this game, what ever has pirates in it catch my attention. It would be nice to use a warlock, I had always the dream of fire brimstone blasts from an air globe! , but if theres some problem with that class or you think another is more needed, please let me know. If not I will stick with tha old problem solver warlock ^^


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 4, 2007)

I would like to throw my submission in as well.  I was thinking a hexblade/pally of slaughter with the variant from PHBII.  A debuffer of sorts.  I could see him being the ex-Lyrandar helmsman.  Then again, an evil druid would be cool too.  Flying around on a dire bat, keeping enemies away with wind spells(as well as destructive magics)


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 4, 2007)

Shayuri, go with the the dragonwrought kobold.  Lemme guess...old mage.  I am familiar with the cheese.

Stonegod, you can stay (an airship needs 15, after all).  Present your other options as needed.

EvolutionKB, go ahead on the paladin of slaughter.  No PC backstabbing, but everything else is OK.

Voda, warlocks are good.  You're in.

Mellub, bard is go. (Not to dictate or anything, but you should learn the songs from the Pirates of Penzance.  Especially that one where Mabel tells the heroes to all go and die.) 

Redclaw, go ahead on the warblade.

Drerek, team necromancer is go.  I'll give you two human warrior skeletons to start with for 200 gp (aquired via command undead)

Blackrat, go ahead as the team ninja.

Anyone else interested, this is going to be a large party, and we could also use an artificer (for ship repairs).  As long as everyone posts once a day, we're fine for speed, and I can coordinate the round.

I'd like character background, but I'll have a team background for you guys.  Here it is.

[sblock=A very short history of the air pirates]
One day, a bored scion of House Lyrandar got into trouble with his family.  He was framed by jealous family members, and competely innocent.  However, his family disinheirited him and decided to take away his airship.  However, the scion was a capable merchant who had made many odd, but capable, friends on his travels.  Gathering his friends for crew, he vanished with his airship, and he and his friends became...
THE AIR PIRATES!!!
For 5 years, these pirates became a menace to be feared across the world of Ebberon.  They raided valuble cargoes, pulling off daring escapes and getting rich, only to spend it in the small Pirate Isles in the Sea of Xen'drik (uncharted except by pirate vessels).  The best part? They never had to pay for a drink.  It was a wonderful life.

Sadly, it was not to last.  The corrupt and amoral trader Flanagan, another airship captain who the crew had a personal grudge against (he was not a kind person), became a bounty hunter.  After a terrific battle in the skies of Xendrik, Flanagan collected his cash (100,000 gp) and turned them over to King Kaius.  That's where we are now.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2007)

Background... ended up more extensive that I thought. I hope you understand half of it, you see I'm not a native English speaker, but I do my best.


Vasintze wasn't always the manipulative pirate he is today. Long time ago, he was a manipulative mercenary. But more far away in time, Vasintze was just like any other boy in a small grape farming village, near the forest most close to the estuaries of Scion Sounds. Although the rest of the kingdom had a nice temperate weather, his village was stormed by lighting storms, terrible winds and extreme temperatures. 
Across the sea, Vasintze could see the paradisaic island of storm , where the house of Lyrandar changed the weather to their will. 
In the windy shores, he played "pirates" whit his friends, representing the law, the righteous and the honorable. 
Many things changed since that distant times, obscured by the mist of greed and power hunger. As the young Vasintze grew up, as any other normal child, he started to see what was the real life about. It was about money, about power, and about the struggle between them. As a smart young man, he manages to learn tricks, all kinds of tricks, that he used to steal, rob, fool and the like. That kind of skills quickly get him in troubles. After some years, the not soy young lad finished a "nice" job. Or so he thought: he was arrested by the local militia, and threw away in a prison. No one knows how did he escaped, all they saw was a big hole in the brick wall of the cell.
With nowhere to go, the errant Vasintze, was confused: How could he made such a hole in a well build brick wall? It felt like when he did the other tricks... but more intense... Would he be able to use such skill again? Is that was so... then his possibilities had just expanded greatly. 
Following the trade routes, our novice warlock managed to get into a small city. Big enough to make a living as he knew, without great chances of getting caught.
So far, Vasintze was firstly a small boy whit skills in pickpocketing and after that, a minor thief. His next step was into the glory of a more honorable job, the mercenaries. 
His skills controlling eldrich energy where remarkable, so he found work easily. 
Days passed by... weeks... months... years... Vasintze developed a self trusting character, thinking great things of himself. No challenge was at his hight. Or that he thought: One day, a scion merchant of House Lyrandar came into town, looking for some quality muscle, for what he said was a not so easy task. Despite the poor muscular mass of Vasintze, he got the job, as no other mercenary was willing to fight for it. It proved to be just what Vasintze needed. Both the scion and the warlock ended up bitting the dust. Although the mission was a failure, Vasintze developed a durable friendship with this merchant. 
Two years from that, and five years since today, the same merchant came to Vasintze again, now , with an airship, and a crew, talking of gold and treasures, battles and blood, victory and glory. Vasintze eyes sparked in enthusiasm with a deep purple color, as they did two years ago.


----------



## jonathan swift (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd be interested in playing an artificer ship mechanic if you still need one.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 4, 2007)

A couple of quick character creation questions:
First, how do you want us to figure out hit points?  Roll them on Invisible Castle or take a set amount based on hit die?
Second, not to sound greedy, but is the 84 point buy before or after our level 4 ability point boost?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Whoa, what?! I didn't ask for a dragonwrought kobold...and I've never made an old mage in my life!

Youch. I feel the burn.

I was thinking a warforged artificer...or perhaps a kalashtar monk or...something.

Though I see there's an artificer proposal already. Hmm...lets see...perhaps a brick. Something big and...brickish. Or a druid with a dire bat companion! Might be possible, if you allow the natural bond feat...


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Though I see there's an artificer proposal already. Hmm...lets see...perhaps a brick. Something big and...brickish. Or a druid with a dire bat companion! Might be possible, if you allow the natural bond feat...



Natural bond is aimed at rangers or multiclass druids.  It specifically says your effective druid level can't be above your character level.  Wild shape could be fun, however.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes, but what about when your wildshape level is reduced for the purposes of animal companions? If I have a dire bat, my druid level is reduced by 4 for animal companion purposes.

Then I take Natural Bond, which raises it by three...but no more than my druid level. Well, down 4, up 3...I'm still a level behind my druid level, aren't I? 

Anyway, I know some GM's that do it that way, some that don't. If not, no biggy. As you say, wildshape would still be quite handy. I'd need to know if it was the "original" wildshape, the "new" wildshape, or the shapeshifting variant wildshape though.

...being a druid is like ordering a hamburger these days. So many things to keep track of!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 4, 2007)

*Background for Errol Ironclaw*

When Errol's life began, he seemed destined to a peaceful existence, where he would learn powerful martial techniques, but never need to use them.  He was orphaned when his mother died in childbirth, and the village elders, as they did in all such cases, brought him to the nearby Monastery.  There Errol was raised and trained in the martial style of the Tiger Claw, and taught the importance of physical training.  
  There he would have stayed if he had not happened to see an airship fly over the monastery during his 12th nameday.  Even though it was six years later that he left the monastery, the course of his life changed on that day.  He became entranced with the quiet beauty of the ship as it glided overhead, and he wanted nothing more than the chance to ride aboard her.  He continued to learn and master the maneuvers that his instructors showed him, but he was no longer content with the cloistered life.
  When he turned 18, Errol took the few possessions that he had gained during his time at the monastery and left through the gates he had been brought to 18 years before.  The brothers, the only people he had ever known, refused to acknowledge him as he left, but his determination didn't waver.  He set off down the hill and when he arrived in the village of his birth he asked where he could find an airship.  Even the laughter and incredulity of the villagers didn't dissuade him.  He simply listened to their explanations that the village was too small for an airship to visit, and then set off to find a bigger town.  
  Eventually he latched on to an adventuring party and discovered the benefits of using his talents, quickly improving his equipment and his supplies.  As he used his abilities in battle he experimented with new ways to use his combat prowess and atheletic abilities.  He also learned more about the world beyond the monastery, and eventually found himself signing on as a crewmember and warrior aboard a small airship with a somewhat seedy reputation.  
  He found that riding the deck of an airship was everything that he had dreamed, but he soon became weary of the dreary jobs his captain was accepting.  He wanted to see new coasts and new cities from his high vantage point.  So when a gambling acquaintance of his, a young scion of House Lyrander, approached him with the offer of turning pirate, Errol agreed almost instantly.  Even before they tossed aside the mooring lines on the freshly stolen airship, he could feel the sense of freedom and adventure that would become his daily companion.

  If only someone had mentioned the dungeon and chains that awaited him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2007)

The synergy of our two characters will be most interesting I guess.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 4, 2007)

Eek. I didn't count on there being 9+ members in the party. I've never really cared for playing in such large groups, so I believe I'll bow out of this one. Have fun guys.


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 4, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Mellub, bard is go. (Not to dictate or anything, but you should learn the songs from the Pirates of Penzance.  Especially that one where Mabel tells the heroes to all go and die.)




I am not familiar with Pirates of Penzance.  But yeah I was planning on a old ghost story type, very superstitious.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmm. Ambrus has a point about the number of applicants, and I have to confess...my concept is nowhere near as developed as most seem to be. Not to mention, I detect a certain...well, no matter.

I guess I'll withdraw too. I don't want to hold anything up, and it looks like it's gonna be a full house.

Next time. 

Have fun all!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 4, 2007)

Oops I meant paladin of tyranny, not slaughter.  Still ok?  Would my character be the ex-Lyrandar as mentioned in the short pirate background?  I am at my soon to be inlaws so it might be a couple days for a background and character sheet, I could probably find time to sneak away though.  Is the magic item compendium available?  Also, if I would be the Lyrandar guy, (keep in mind I am afb), I would go the heir of Siberys route rather than taking dragonmarked feats.  Hexblade need feats, and they get few.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 4, 2007)

Ya, I'll post some background when I can get to my books tomorrow. But for now, let me introduce you Gipp Firebread, Infiltrator and Assassin for hire. There's no place where I can't get you in.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Interested. However, the concept that I am thinking of would be best described as 'Mr. Contacts' or 'Someone who knows someone anywhere'. A person who has contacts and resources at every port. Though I would need help transfering this concept onto paper. 


-Blood


----------



## Drerek (Aug 4, 2007)

Tenentet, Aerenal Elf Necromancer 3/Master Specialist 2.

Brief background.  Just wanted to post something while I worked on the sheet.  

Tenentet was a typical wizard's apprentice in Aerenal before he discovered a tome of forbidden lore placed in a lost corner of a library by agents of Vol.  When he was caught raising his first undead, he was condemned not to death but worse.  To live out his long natural life having accomplished nothing, with no benefit to the ancestors at all.  So he was left to rot in a prison cell for 75 years.  However, he became too dangerous when it was discovered that he was teaching necromancy to his guards.  Therefore, he was shipped out to Dreadhold with special instructions that he was never to be talked to.  Luckily for Tenentet, his transport was attacked by the Air Pirates and they freed him in exchange for his help in their endeavors.


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 4, 2007)

I know it is not mentioned but I would like to use some Magic Items from Races of Eberron if I could.  Please let me know.  I am planning on playing as the navigator of the ship and perhaps the face.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 4, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Interested. However, the concept that I am thinking of would be best described as 'Mr. Contacts' or 'Someone who knows someone anywhere'. A person who has contacts and resources at every port. Though I would need help transfering this concept onto paper.
> 
> 
> -Blood



I would think a changeling rogue might be fun for this.  Ranks in Knowledge (local) for a number of different locations might start you off in that direction.  Throw in some levels of master inquisitive and you start to build up contacts.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whoa, what?! I didn't ask for a dragonwrought kobold...and I've never made an old mage in my life!



 Sorry, I meant Ambrus with the kobold.  Brain fart.

I like Errol, Vasintze, and Tetenet.

Redclaw, the 84 point buy is before the 4th level boost.  Get greedy .  Hit points are average, no rolls (as per DMG)

Bloodweaver and Jonathan, go ahead and come in.

After much deliberation, I will allow the Magic Item Compendium.  Needed for artificers. 

Evolution, I don't mind the change in paladinhood.  Tyranny makes more sense to me than slaughter.


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 5, 2007)

Kep (a.k.a Jarron)
Changling Bard 5 (Planning for Mindbender prestige class next level.)
Aligment: CN

Kep served as a navigator on the lost scion’s’s ship before he was wrongfully kicked out of his house.  Kep’s loyalties were strongly to him and not to House Lyrandar, so when his friend asked Kep to join his crew and commandeer the ship Kep never thought twice.  Kep uses his silver tongue and quick wits to keep himself and the crew out of trouble when ever possible.  
Kep portays himself as a Half-elf named Jarron. Very few people know of Kep’s true identity he feels it is important to keep it quiet to protect them and more importantly himself.  He does not feel he is deceiving anybody by keeping his secret because he truly believes he is Jarron when he is portraying him.  He believes he is any person he tries to emulate.
Kep is a master of direction and maps.  He is quite prod of this fact too.  He also loves to speak in front of crowds.  He keeps the crew entertained with songs and stories about famous pirates and pretty ladies.


Question, are there basic supplies (i.e rope, food, beds etc.) on the ship?  If so, do we need to buy our individual stuff?


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 5, 2007)

There were. Then your ship got taken.  But yeah, your ship has (or will have) provisions, so you don't need to buy rope. And escape shpuldn't be too hard.

Show me what the Races of Eberron magic items do, and I will consider them. 

I think this is the current crew roster.  15 are required to man an airship, and we have 8.  I might go with less if no one else is interested, and add in some NPCs. 
Voda Vosa: Vasintze the Warlock
Mellub:Kep/Jarron the bard (navigator)
Drerek: Tetenet the necromancer
Blackrat: Gipp Firebread the assassin
EvolutionKB: Paladin of tyranny/hexblade, heir of Lyranadar, (captain/helmsman)
Reclaw: Errol the Warblade
Bloodweaver: Mr. Friendly
Jonathan Swift: artificer ship mechanic (mechanic)

Feel free to start posting stats.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd like to add a splash of half elf paragon to the character as well if that is okay.  Starting build I am thinking would be Hexblade2/Pally of tyranny2/half elf paragon1.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 5, 2007)

OK, go ahead.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry, I am indecive, but when I get permission to optimize I go all out.  Instead of half elf paragon, I think I like the feat rogue from the SRD better.  They get bonus feat progression as a fighter and give up sneak attack.  Bonus feats are nice.


----------



## jonathan swift (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll have to dig up my Eberron campaign book in the next day or two to find the class stuff for an artificer. Going straight human though.

Question: If I wanted my character's weapon to be a big wrench (too much Ratchet and Klank/Dark Cloud 2 I guess) would statting it up as just a mace or an axe be okay? Either one would be fine.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, sure.  Big mace.  As an artificer, you'd know how to use it.


----------



## jonathan swift (Aug 5, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure.  Big mace.  As an artificer, you'd know how to use it.





Haha, yeah. Wasn't even thinking about not being proficient in axes.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2007)

Crap... I don't have any book with magical items within =/ 
<.< I think I'll just buy standard stuff with some "+" on them.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 5, 2007)

So, do we have a rogue's gallery yet?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok, some background, Stats will follow.
Gipp Firebread was born to a family of famous bakers (the name actually coming from their secret recepy of an extremely spicy bread). He learned the profession from his father and became quite good in it himself. But he was also recruited to the Zil intelligence. During the last decade of the war Gipp was assigned to Fairhaven of Aundair to spy on the royal court. His cakes and pastries quikly became the favourite of the nobility and he was in a perfect position to do his real job. During his time there he also met a Lyrandar heir with whom he became good friends. But someone in the intelligence betrayed Zilargo and Gipp's cover was blown. He was almost captured and executed but luck was on his side that day. His Lyrandar friend had just been thrown out of the house and was on the run too, passing through Fairhaven just at the right time. Gipp managed to outsmart his chasers and hooked up with his friend, and so Gipp Firebread became part of the infamous and dreaded Sky Pirates.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 5, 2007)

Brief background

Thirian was of house Lyrandar.  As a teen, he spent his time as an actor in plays, as well as learning some of the bladework from a bodyguard.  He was strong, quick, and had a winning personality.  When a dragonmark failed to develop, he was still given an airship to captain when he came of age.  He was mostly involved in trading as the captain.  He had a charming personality, and a quick wit.  He became even more successful when he realized he had success in silently cursing his clients, making them stutter over their words, and making his goals much easier to realize.  Soon his success had spread like wildfire within the house.  Members of his family had become jealous of the successful youngster without the dragonmark.  They framed him, they made it look like he was skimming some money off the top of his trade deals to desert from the house and start his own airship trading company.  The House didn't see through the ruse and they kicked out Thirian, stripping his of his heritage and his airship.  Thirian was mad.  He had come to have several capable friends.  One day while a local airship crew was away, his friends and himself, stole the airship after defeating the crew in combat.  One particular moment stood out.  They thought they were home free.  They found a priest of the dark six.  As they flew out over the water, Thirian hauled the man out onto the main deck.  The man spoke of prophecy. It was seen that that they would come.  One that holds a dormant mark would come and take up the reins of darkness.  In disgust, Therian threw the man over the side, towards the water 50 ft below.  The priest reached out, Therian thought he was trying to pull him over as well.  Therian was surprised when the man's holy symbol was wrapped around his wrist.  The man's splash barely echoed in his ears as Immediatey upon holding the symbol, a dark whispering filled his mind, promising riches and revenge upon the house that exiled him.  He kept the symbol, and whatever powers whispered to him, gave him power as well.  Five years passed, Thirian and his friends pirated the airs, they became rich, and powerful.  Until the fateful day came where they were captured.

Who wants to be first mate and navigator?


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 5, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Who wants to be first mate and navigator?




Are the two jobs one-in-the-same?  I was planning on being the navigator.  I can be both but I think it may be better if someone else is first mate.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2007)

Could someone explain me how to distribute 84 ability points? There must be something I'm missing... Usually you get around 30... There's something I'm missing...


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 6, 2007)

I believe you start with 0 and buy all points on a 1-for-1 basis (1=1, 5=5, 10=10 etc.) No one stat can be higher than 18 before altered by racial bonuses or the level 4 extra point.  If I am wrong some please help me too.  That is how I made my character.  

Does the party consist of all the crew members, only a few, or what?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2007)

I got it. I had the idea of starting in 8 for each. Thanks for clearing this for me.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 6, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Who wants to be first mate and navigator?



 I don't really see myself as a first mate, but I'll gladly lead boarding parties.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 6, 2007)

The party is the crew, with any additional undead.  But skeletons are stupid, making them poor crew.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's the RG:http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3681611#post3681611


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it my or the link doesn't work?


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 6, 2007)

I had to copy and paste it.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry.  I'm bad with links.


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 6, 2007)

Here  is a better link to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you, Mellub.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 7, 2007)

I would love to play a beguiler, if you're still looking for players.  I'll submit more of the character a bit later.

EDIT:  Sorry, I meant favored soul.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 7, 2007)

Sure.  Just have some stuff to deal with incoporeal undead, or at least something to do when they show up.   Not as common as in 'The Theocracy', my other game, but yeah.  

I will take up to 15 players (full crew of an airship)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey WarlockLord, no hard feelings. I realized what happened a bit after I posted, but I didn't check back in right away. No worries though. 

As for the game, what positions have already been taken?


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow.

If you mean crew positions, we have a mechanic, a captain, helmsman, navigator, and possibly a sergeant of marines (boarding party leader).

For classes, we have
Voda Vosa: Vasintze the Warlock
Mellub:Kep/Jarron the bard 
Drerek: Tetenet the necromancer
Blackrat: Gipp Firebread the assassin
EvolutionKB: Paladin of tyranny/hexblade, heir of Lyranadar, 
Reclaw: Errol the Warblade
Bloodweaver: Mr. Friendly
Jonathan Swift: artificer ship mechanic 
Zoycitenega as a favored soul

These guys are all in.  As I said earlier, this will be a very large party.  You do have to crew an airship, and mindless undead have no skill points.  (They're good for boarding parties, though!)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

I detect a lack of Clericage!

I don't know what gods you have in your world...but what about a cleric with Air and Travel domains (Chaos and Trickery are other choices the god offers perhaps)? Perhaps with a predilection for summoning air elementals or other flying critters to help soften up catches... And later on I can bring favorable winds and whip up the occasional storm to inhibit pursuit. 

Oh, and heal, of course. Heal too.

Thoughts?

Hmm. You also lack an arcane firepower/artilleryman. Warlocks are nice for extended fights, but they can't match an arcanist for sheer crowd control and one-shot damage... HMM!


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 7, 2007)

Finishing my character at the moment. Just have to buy some gear. I'm a firm believer that if it's not on the sheet, you don't have one. Whatever it is.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, Tetenet the necromancer, he's a specialist.  And a favored soul and bard should be able to heal.

But as for the Air/Travel cleric (I just use the regular Eberron gods.  Eberron is pretty secular, though, so he could be godless)...I like him.  He'd be pretty good in the party, and a valuble member of the crew, because he could work the weather, sic air elementals on enemy ships, stop arrows easily (L2 windwall from air domain), and heal.  And with an airship crew, especially a pirate ship, needs a lot of healing.

In short, very, very cool.  Run with it.

I looked in my ECS.  I couldn't find any gods that fit.  So, how about a repressive, montheistic god who grants all domains?  Just kidding.

On a serious note, we could make one up.  I think there's a trade god, so he could have a younger brother as the god of piracy.  Domains: Chaos, Trickery, Air, Travel, Weather, Water and Commerce.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

If we're using Eberron gods, I think The Traveller would fit, in concept at least.

The cleric would be all about exploring, experiencing new things, and getting a kick out of tormenting establishments like governments and so on. 

Plus, a cleric of the Traveller wouldn't have any religious problems with associating with undead, paladins of tyranny, lowlives and scum...yet still wouldn't be evil.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Air Cleric - WIP

[sblock=Under Construction]Name
Race: Human
Class/Level: Cleric 5
Gender:
Exp: 10,500

Desc:

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 16
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 10
Wisdom (WIS) 21
Charisma (CHA) 16

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
AC: 13
Hit Points: 
Movement: 

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee Attack: +3
Ranged Attack: +6
Fort: +6
Reflex: +4
Will: +8

Race Abilities:
Bonus Skill Points
Bonus Feat

Class Abilities:
Turn Undead 6/day
Turn Earth/Rebuke Air 6/day
Freedom 5 rnds/day
Spontaneous Cast Heal spells

Skills: 24
Concentration +10 (8 ranks + 2 Con)
Diplomacy +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Knowledge: Religion +5 (5 ranks + 0 Int)
Knowledge: Nature +3 (3cc ranks + 0 Int)
Profession: Airship sailor +6 (1 rank + 5 Wis)
Speak Language 2 ranks

Feats
1 Spell Focus: Conjuration
1 Rapid Spell
3 Divine Metamagic: Rapid Spell

Languages - Common, Auran

Spellcasting
0 Create Water, Light, Purify Food/Drink, Detect Magic, Guidence
1 Bless, Divine Favor, Protection from Law, Shield of Faith, Summon Monster I
2 Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Summon Monster II
3 Invisibility Purge, Summon Monster III

Money - 8750

Weapons -
MW Heavy Crossbow

Armour -
	None

Gear -
	None


Magic -
	None


Background: 
	None[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 7, 2007)

He appears to be shaping up well.  The Traveler would work, I guess.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Actually, on second look at the rules, I think this is likely one of those clerics that "channels divine energy from the Dragon Above." Though of all the gods, the Traveler is the one she'd resonate most with.

Wanderlust, impulsiveness...but lacking the Traveler's focus on deception and trickery.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been keeping an eye on this discussion while my schedule evolves, and I'm interested in applying.  My first concept would be an Elan psion (kineticist), designed to fulfill the same role as a arcane blaster/caster- she would likely share the ship's artillery role with the warlock, and would have some reasonable knowledge skills as well.  More to come on this front...

On another note, I'd have to say that anyone interested in the 'airship pirates' concept might want to see the movie 'Stardust', which hits wide US release this week- there is a very entertaining airship-based crew of 'lightning hunters' with a very piratical bent.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh.

Looks like you're still trying to fill out your crew of 15.

How do you feel about a Cleric of Vol?  (obviously going with Channel Negative energy so as not to step on Shayuri's toes as party healer)  The poor arcanist can't be expected to deal with undead all by himself... 

I'm thinking _Fell Animate_ combined with _Divine Metamagic: Fell Animate_ followed with _Corpsecrafter_ at 6th (and similar feats down the line) to ensure a steady supply of minions.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 7, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Ooh.
> 
> Looks like you're still trying to fill out your crew of 15.
> 
> How do you feel about a Cleric of Vol?  (obviously going with Channel Negative energy so as not to step on Shayuri's toes as party healer)  The poor arcanist can't be expected to deal with undead all by himself...



Tenentet would love to have someone that can repair his undead.  

Speaking of which here is the link to his sheet which I just posted in the RG:

Tenentet


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I detect a lack of Clericage!
> 
> I don't know what gods you have in your world...but what about a cleric with Air and Travel domains (Chaos and Trickery are other choices the god offers perhaps)? Perhaps with a predilection for summoning air elementals or other flying critters to help soften up catches... And later on I can bring favorable winds and whip up the occasional storm to inhibit pursuit.
> 
> ...





If you don't want to play a healer, don't worry about it(favored souls can heal).


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm interested in joining and evil game, and pirates just makes me want to join more (Pirates=Awesome). 

For a character concept, I was thinking about an Orc diviner trying to find out his destiny. Spell wise, he also uses acid/cloud spells and a bit of Necromancy (specifically, spells that fatigue, lower strength, ect). Later on, he may take levels in Loremaster, maybe be the knowledge keeper of the Air Pirates (it may be advantageous to know more about foes and cities before battles and raids). It would be interesting to play as an Orc who is probably smarter than the rest of his kind   .


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry all.  I wasn't really clear on the definite evil approach here.  I saw the pirates as potentially neutral (just in it for the money).  I'm not really up for the evil thing.
I hope the game goes well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 8, 2007)

Pirates are, at the end a bit evil I guess, although my character is chaotic neutral. I think pirates are neutral, but there must be some that are a bit more good or a bit more evil.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2007)

Ello ello. looks like you could use a good general brain-basher. Is the half-ogre from savage species allowed? Or a goliath?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2007)

A quick character concept. The charsheet is still quite messy, will clean it up asap. Still need to buy magic items. Yes, I know, it's a bit over the top.

[sblock=Galathon, half-Ogre psi-warrior]

Galathon 
Male Half-Ogre Psi_Warrior 4
Chaotic Neutral
Representing DrZombie


Strength 24 (+7) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 13 (+1) 
Wisdom 16 (+3) 
Charisma 6 (-2) 
 Size: Large 
Height: 8' 0" 
Weight: 500 lb 
Skin: Black 
Eyes: Black 
Hair: None 




Total Hit Points: 31

Speed: 20 feet [armor] 

Armor Class: 18 = 10 +8 [full plate] +1 [dexterity in armor] -1 [large] 

Touch AC: 10
Flat-footed: 17
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +6 = 4 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +4 = 1 [base] +3 [wisdom]  
Attack (handheld): +9 = 3 [base] +7 [strength] -1 [large]  
Attack (unarmed): +9 = 3 [base] +7 [strength] -1 [large]  
Attack (missile): +4 = 3 [base] +2 [dexterity] -1 [large]  
Grapple check: +14 = 3 [base] +7 [strength] +4 [large]  

Huge Greatsword : +7 dmg 4d6+10 (19-20/x2)
Large Heavy Crossbow : +4 dmg 2d6(19-20/x2)

When 'expanded' 

Giant Greatsword : +7 dmg 5d6+12 (19-20/x2)


Light load:466 lb. or less
Medium load:468-932 lb.
Heavy load:934-1400 lb.
Lift over head:1400 lb.
Lift off ground:2800 lb.
Push or drag:7000 lb.


Languages: Common Giant Goblin  


Heavy Crossbow [2d6, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 120 ft., 16 lb., piercing]

Huge Greatsword [4d6, crit 19-20/x2, 16 lb., two-handed, slashing]

Full plate armor [heavy; +8 AC; max dex +1; check penalty -6; 100 lb.] 


Feats:

Monkey Grip
Combat Reflexes  
Dodge  
Mobility  

Traits: 


Appraise          Int     1 =  +1   
Balance           Dex*  6 =  +2 +4  
Bluff               Cha   -2 =  -2   
Climb              Str*   7 =  +7   
Concentration  Con    6 =  +2 +4  
Diplomacy        Cha   -2 =  -2   
Disguise          Cha   -2 =  -2   
Escape Artist   Dex* 2 =  +2   
Forgery           Int 1 =  +1   
Gather Infor    Cha -2 =  -2   
Heal               Wis 3 =  +3   
Hide               Dex* -2 =  +2  -4 [large]  
Intimidate       Cha -2 =  -2   
Jump              Str*5 =  +7 +4 -6 [speed 20]  
Listen             Wis 3 =  +3   
Move Silently   Dex* 2 =  +2   
Prof(Air Pir)     Wis 6 =  +3 +3  
Ride               Dex 2 =  +2   
Search           Int 1 =  +1   
Sense Motive  Wis 3 =  +3   
Spot              Wis 3 =  +3   
Survival          Wis 3 =  +3   
Swim             Str** 9 =  +7 +2  
Use Rope        Dex 2 =  +2   
Autohypnosis  Wis 5 =  +3 +2  
Knowledge
(psionics)       Int 3 =  +1 +2  


* = check penalty for wearing armor


Half-Ogre:
+6 strength, +2 constitution, -2 dexterity, -2 intelligence, -2 charisma (already included)
Darkvision to 60 feet
For all special abilities, considered a giant.
Level adjustment +1 



11 Power Points/Day:
5[psi warrior]
6[wisdom bonus]


Powers:
Expansion
Force Screen
Vigor
Dissolving Weapon


Galathon 's Equipment:


132 lb Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
5 lbCrossbow bolts (quiver of 10) x5

_____
137 lb Total





More about Galathon :

Galathon comes from the breeding experiments of the Riedrans. He was trained from his youth to be a psi-warrior, a new weapon in the arsenal of the dreamlords. Soon after being deployed, however, it became apparrent that not all traits of this new breed were desirable. They had a penchant for independant thought, stubbornnes and seemed to perceive the real nature of their riedran overlords. It was decided that the experiment should be terminated. Permanently. Galathon survived the betrayal and fled Riedra, only hours ahead of his assassins. He was picked up by the airship from a very tight spot and has served the crew loyally since that day.



[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 8, 2007)

*May; elan psion and living artillery piece*

done, moved to RG


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok, was working on my character, and was finding that it would not mesh well with the rest of the group.  I still wish to play, but not as a favored soul(so long as that's alright?).


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 9, 2007)

Zoycitenega, feel free to change.

Gyojin, DrZombie (psywar is fine), pathfinderg1, Pyrex, feel free to join the fun!

However, no PC backstabbing.  You have enough to worry about.

I like the way the crew is shaping up.  From here on, 

RECRUITING IS NOW CLOSED!!!


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2007)

Woohoo


I'll clean up the charsheet by tonight. 


When do we start?


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Pyrex, feel free to join the fun!




Excellent, I'll start fleshing out the in-progress concept I posted.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2007)

I was thinking that I'd take Assassin PRC when we level up. Gipp qualifies for the requirements but I thougt that I should ask you about this before making any plans.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Mmm good point.

I'm looking at the Thaumaturge PrC for later on, myself. That okay?


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 9, 2007)

I will put my character together tonight.  I will post it in the Rogue's Gallery.  
Note: I plan to go for the Mind Bender PrC from Complete Arcane. I meet all prereqs and will take 1st level at next level.

How many people in the party?


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like 11 or 12 in the party.

I am fine with the PrCs.

We start Saturday.  If you don't have a finished character in the RG, you're not in.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 10, 2007)

Two possibly related questions about char gen:

1) You note 8,750 for gear, what is the max we should be looking to spend on a single item?  (I ask because I was pondering an 2nd level Eternal Wand)

2) How would you rule Wand/Scroll castings of Spiritual Weapon?  The attack bonus of the weapon is explicitly decoupled from Caster Level (specifically based on the caster's BAB and WIS scores).

I'm not sure if allowing the caster to override the hypothetical base value is too strong...


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 10, 2007)

Slight problem with starting on saturday - I'm leaving for New York tomorrow, and won't be home until monday evening(7 pm, eastern time).  Is this a problem?


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 10, 2007)

1)4,325 fo one item.

2)Minimum BAB (+3) and Wis (12).  They use Wis at 12 for DCs, so I figure...

Ok, Zoycitenega, we'll wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 10, 2007)

I need to write some background yet, but mechanically Athelstan is ready for review.  

Y'all let me know if you have any thoughts.


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 11, 2007)

I am dropping out too.  This just is not shaping out the way I thought.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 12, 2007)

It is awfully quiet around here, after such ferocious initial activity.  It looks like we've had a few departures already- who is still in?  From what is posted in the RG thread, we look to be a little heavy on the spellcaster side, and a little light on the skill/sneak/HTH combat end- while our undead may help a bit with the fighting, we could use another skill monkey or frontline fighter type, I think.  Anybody else have any thoughts, or want to do a little team development while we're waiting for the show to start?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Is the position "Mr. Freindly" still available?

Going to go with a Changling rogue/wizard (enchanter) or some variant of. Definately sticking with a changling though. DM - is there anything specific in your campaign (like feats, skills, guilds, contacts) that can help me flesh out this character? SHould have something up relatively soon. 

-Blood


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, sure, go for it.  I haven't really thought of guilds, etc (you're pirates.  Most respectable traders stay FAR away) but there is a secret pirate port off the north coast of Xendrik.  You can buy virtually anything there.  It would be a good place for black market or otherwise disreputable contacts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 13, 2007)

> Anybody else have any thoughts, or want to do a little team development while we're waiting for the show to start?




Well, Thirian's general combat style will be to attack using intimidating strike, hopefully making them shaken, and then cursing them(if it is a major opponent).  My combat panche feat will used whenever possible.  Personality wise he is LE, but the crew doesn't have to fear him turning on them.  He is a likeable person, but he can be ruthless.  Prisoners are better robbed and them ransomed than killed.  However sometimes making them disappear is the only option.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 13, 2007)

Gipp is still in too. He'll be staying behind the first line whenever possible. When not possible he'll be using your usual get out of sight, cut some arteries, tumble to flank, get out of sight, cut some arteries... manuevers. I think at the moment his the only skill mongrel sneaky bastard we have.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2007)

Vazin will be mostly shooting frightful eldrich blasts. With his great range (with eldrich spear) he could easily target an enemy ship crewman. If an enemy engage him in melee, the summon swarm invocation will give the attacker something to worry about.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 13, 2007)

Tenentet is waiting for action also.  His main spells are buffers and debuffers, although his CL 5 MM wand is good combat support.


----------



## Gyojin (Aug 13, 2007)

Marius will probaly shine more out of combat than in(with his divination spells, of course), but he will use spells like Fell Weaken Magic Missile and Ray of Exhastion to tire a foe, and then grapple and punch them to death. Works well against mages, too. He also has true strike, which will allow his rays to hit without problems.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2007)

Athelstan is decent in melee, but will mostly be casting spells and directing his minions (and creating new ones via Animate Dead and/or Fell Animate)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 13, 2007)

So from the looks of things, we have 1-2 primary melee types (our captain and the half-ogre psi warrior, augmented by undead minions), one skill/sneaky type, and a full load of caster types.  I'm still a bit uneasy with this mix, as it leans rather heavily on the minions- while some of the casters may not be totally at a loss in sustained combat, most of them probably won't be exactly thrilled either.

With both a warlock and a warmage on board, I might be willing to sub out my psion/blaster concept in favor of another HTH type, if the other players and the GM think that might work better.  Or we could just go for it, hoping that our minions and caster-heavy crew roster are up to the task.  Thoughts?

If I go for a combat type, it would probably be either a straight-up monk, or a dual-weapon Fighter type- something a bit closer to pirate/swashbuckler style than a plate-and-shield tank.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmm while it could be fun, because theres always more fun when you get your ass kicked, I think pathfinderg1 is right, although, I still think it will be more funny if we go like this. At the end, a group of pirates doesn't have to be milimetrically calculated, I think it would probably rely on their luck and the individual skill more than in an organized tactic.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 14, 2007)

Caden is also still in(I'm finally home!  );  She prefers to go crazy in melee, starting off with her punch daggers(each have shocking grasp stored in - 5d6 each!), and then finishing the foe with magic if the person still isn't dead.  She isn't terribly useful outside of battle, however, other than her repetoire of arcane knowledge and alchemy crafting.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 14, 2007)

It has begun.

EDIT: Anyone who doesn't have a post in the rogue's gallery, if you've expressed interest but aren't listed in the IC, put someone in the Rogue's Gallery.  The guards rounded you up later, because you jumped overboard to escape.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2007)

Crikey!

Er. Am I still in this? Aheh. If so, I'll post to RG. If not...I hope y'all have a good game. Or...evil game. Whatever.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you mean the IC thread is here.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 14, 2007)

Shayuri, you're still in.  Just post to RG and I'll edit my IC thread to include you.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Finished my character crunch. Went with a Changling Rouge/Swashbuckler with Changling rouge substitution levels 1 & 3. I found a PrC called Thunder Guides in Eberrons Exploration splatbook that pretty much does what I looking for. Has friends in exotic places and can get exotic materials rather cheaply. I posted it in the Rogues gallery for review and approval. 

EDIT: I picked two racial feats from Races of Eberron for flavor. Let me know if you approve of them or not. Thanks.


-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh MAN

Guys, I need help!

So I'm nearly done, when I stumble across a neat idea. If don't take Air domain, and instead take Storm or Windstorm domains, I can qualify for Elemental Savant PrC which would be really cool! I could even take both Elemental Savant AND Thaumaturge...which would be a long path, but ultimately be really nifty.

The problem is that I then lose the ability to rebuke and command air elementals...which would kick butt, because I can use that to try to take control of enemy airships (that use air elementals). I could also replace the Travel Domain, I guess...but I hate to lose that granted power. 

There's no feat that grants a bonus domain choice either. I looked up and down for one (though if you know of one, do tell ). 

So basically I'm torn. If I go storm cleric, I'd probably go less summoning at first, and more direct stuff like Call Lightning. I'd become a summoner later on...probably around 9th level. This has the advantage of playing to the strengths of summoning...which aren't terribly impressive at these levels, but get much better later.

If I stay air cleric, I'd probably focus on summoning right away...which would mean different feat choices and so on. 

So. Upshot is this. Storm cleric has better spells and PrC access, but the granted power is kind of lame. Air cleric has mediocre spells and PrC access, but the granted power rocks.

Heeeeelp!

Oh, also...are items from the Magic Item Compendium ok? I saw Spell Comp was in.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 15, 2007)

There is a feat to gain a bonus domain, but it's Epic(CD, p. 89).  I don't see why you couldn't be an elemental savant even with the air domain - as a cleric, you'd gain knowledge of enough spells that you could make it; barely, but you'd make it, especially with Spell Compendium.

To answer the second question, The Magic Item compendium is amazing!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 15, 2007)

The DM says that there are going to quiet a few runs into the local undead. That maybe something to consider if you are our only undead turner. 

I vote for the instant gratification. But that is just me. 

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Hee, I meant is the Magic Item Compendium a valid source for the game...I know it's a good book. 

As for instant gratification...they're all fairly instant, kind of. Just the sort of gratification varies. The nice thing about Storm or Windstorm is specifically access to Call Lightning...which is such a great spell for an air priest, I can't believe it's not on the Air domain list. 

The higher level spells are also good...

I'm also looking at an Air Shugenja. But then she loses undead turning goodness, access to Divine feats, and ALL domain powers. So...nah.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 15, 2007)

My printing of the PHB has Air domain's granted power as turn/rebuke Earth elemental types (not sure if that has been erratted out)- that may alter your choice a bit...  I'll agree that the elemental savant PrC sounds pretty tempting.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 15, 2007)

I would avoid elemental savant.  Versatility is good, and when you can only cast lightning based enegy spells it can be bad(when things are immune)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Good point about the Savant, though clerics have enough other options that I'm not too worried about electricity-immune things...

And here's the desc of Air domain's granted power from the 3.5 SRD:

Turn or destroy earth creatures as a good cleric turns undead. Rebuke, command, or bolster air creatures as an evil cleric rebukes undead. Use these abilities a total number of times per day equal to 3 + your Charisma modifier. This granted power is a supernatural ability.

They turn/destroy Earth, rebuke/command Air. 

The direction so far seems to be to keep Air and go for Thaumaturge, nevermind Savant. That seems like a fine idea. Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, MIC is allowed.  I just got it last night.  Amazing.

You could take a level of contemplative down the line.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Yes, MIC is allowed.  I just got it last night.  Amazing.




Doh!  Sure, *now* you tell us.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> The DM says that there are going to quiet a few runs into the local undead. That maybe something to consider if you are our only undead turner.




Who needs Turn undead when you can Command them instead?   

(Athelstan has it covered if Shayuri's char ends up without Turn Undead)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm keeping Turn Undead, to power my Divine Metamagic and to deal with enemy undead.

Remember, it's hard to Command undead. Just as hard as Destroying them. At our level, turning has a much better chance of success. You can Bolster our undead though!

And once I go Thaumaturge, my turning will be less potent, since it doesn't add to my check.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Remember, it's hard to Command undead. Just as hard as Destroying them. At our level, turning has a much better chance of success. You can Bolster our undead though!




Right.  But 3 times out of 4, Rebuke is better than Turn anyway.  That way you don't have to chase them down to finish them off.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Fair nuff. I'll refrain from turning. More Divine Metamagic for me.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 27, 2007)

WL, I'm having a lot of trouble following the action.  I've honestly got no idea who's on which round or who has acted against which target.

Would you mind using a tick-by-tick summary, something like this?

I know it would help me a lot, and I suspect the others would benefit as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2007)

Arr...t'would.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree completely, I'm lost.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Second! or would that be fourth?!
Either way, works for me!

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Gipp drops his disguise, no need for it anymore as they were already discovered. He loads a bolt to his crossbow and smiles at the carnage. "I think Cole went ahead to scout the left corridor, let's wait a second for him to return."



That he did incase it was missed. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> As you guys come out, you startle 10 more guards. They are the only things standing between you and freedom. You can see your ship ahead, just a few yards away.
> 
> The guards seem surprised to see you. Surprise round away!
> 
> And please make new init rolls.



 Does Cole get to encounter them before hand? Do the guards accept him as one of their own? He has the below bonuses (can take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, Sense Motive) and his game plan was to mis lead any guards that he ran into. Just trying to get a bit of role playing in before the grand melee. If not its cool.


Bluff: +13 (take 10 = 23)
Diplomacy: +13 (take 10 = 23)
Intimidate: +12 (take 10 = 22)
Disguise: +35
Sense Motive: +7 (take 10 = 17)

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Argh...I'd wind up eating a lot less crow if I just refrained from posting in the heat of the moment. 

My apologies, Warlock. That was uncalled for.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 7, 2007)

My apologies for not posting IC recently; I've been crazy-busy and with ~11 players this is a complicated game.  

I'll be posting today.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 13, 2007)

Highway banditry?  We're pirates!  I think we can do a little better than hiding in the bushes.  Like swooping in and robbing a train or cargo vessel or something.  Arr!  

Also, a nice robbery will give us enough goods to pay for a Raise Dead.

Or give Athelstan a few more levels and I'll turn him into free-willed undead.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 13, 2007)

yes, but we're pirates who are short a member andwhose ship is lacking rockets.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 13, 2007)

True.

However, 
a) There are still 10 of us
  b) Who needs rockets when you have _Fireball_?​


----------



## Drerek (Sep 13, 2007)

Tenentet is all for striking the ship.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Did we, after all, confirm that we know of a source for a Raise Dead?  I know it was discussed, but I don't remember seeing it confirmed.  As far as paying, we have the gear from the two bad guy types, and we still have the mage, I think, to ransom.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2007)

Arr...true. On all counts.

Plus, we spellcasters are a bit down on spells, I believe.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 14, 2007)

I say we hold off on the ship for now.  We are still in the general area of where we were captured and probably want to lay low for a few days.  When we arrive to our destination, there is probably a contact that can find us a priest, and possibly the destination of the Lyrandar ship.  We are low on spells and we money the equipment from the enemies to sell off for the raise dead(as mentioned).


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Arr...true. On all counts.
> 
> Plus, we spellcasters are a bit down on spells, I believe.




Deffinitely.  It's sad that my first level spells are better than my 2nd level spells, for the most part.  Next level, that will change.

Anyways, can anyone cast fireball who would normally prepare it/be able to cast it?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm back. 
Will be catching up shortly. 

-Blood


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes, there is a priest.


This will be good.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

I hate to do it, but I'm thinking I'd better bow out of this. We're at a decent juncture where Ariel can leave and not hurt the narrative, and...it's just not working out for me. I thought I could duck around the evilness with a neutral character, but it's just not my cuppa.

Hope there's no hard feelings!


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 16, 2007)

O well.  No hard feelings.

I still think you would have liked to meet the priest though.  He's...quite remarkable.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hopefully not setting a theme, but I like Shayuri will be perminately dis-embarking from the game. It is a good game but my current plate is just a bit too filled up with me starting my own PbP game. Good luck to all and good hunting. 

-Blood


----------

